# attaccare



## IlPetaloCremisi

Còmo se dice "mi ha attaccato l'influenza" ?

Gracias!


----------



## olka

yo lo diria "me ha atacado la gripe" pero como soy polaca, es mejor que esperes a un nativo que te lo confirme


----------



## Silvia10975

"me has pasado la gripe" o "me has contagiado la gripe"...
¿Qué opinan los nativos?
Silvia.


----------



## reys

s10975 said:


> "me has pasado el gripe" o "me has contagiado el gripe"...
> ¿Qué opinan los nativos?
> Silvia.



¡Hola, amigos! Efectivamente Silvia, la palabra exacta sería _"contagiar"_. Un detalle, aquí diríamos _"me has contagiado *la* gripe"_. (Por cierto, en México se conoce como "gripa").

Saludos!


----------



## Silvia10975

Sí Reys, tienes toda la razón, ¡gripe es femenino! Voy a corregir mi post jejeje...
¡Gracias!

Silvia.


----------



## olka

bueno, pero la pregunta es "mi ha attaccato l'influenza" y segun el diccionario "clave" en espanol existe esta acepcion de "atacar". mi version no es correcta? 
gracias de antemano por aclarar mi duda!


----------



## Pet81

Hola a todos,
Yo traduciría: "He cogido la gripe" ya que "contagian" unas personas a otras y no la gripe directamente. Que os parece?


----------



## Vchap

-Se vuoi dire che qualcuno ti ha contagiato l'influenza si direbbe _Me ha pegado/pasado la gripe_
_-_Se, invece, vuoi dire che hai subito l'attacco della influenza, allora sarebbe _Me ha atacado la gripe_


----------



## Pet81

Hola Olka,
Al menos en España no decimos "me ha atacado la gripe", aunque cualquiera te entendería y tendría sentido. Las expresiones mas usadas son "he cogido la gripe", "he pillado la gripe", siendo esta segunda expresión muy informal. 
Es curioso que en español nos culpamos a nosotros mismos de caer enfermos y en italiano se culpa a la gripe misma; que va por la calle atacando a personas!


----------



## Silvia10975

Pero no se, Pet, yo creo que IPC quería decir que, por ejemplo "Silvia mi ha attaccato l'influenza".
Petalo, ci sveli il significato reale? Era qualcuno che te l'aveva attaccata o avevi subìto l'attacco passivamente???


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

s10975 said:


> Pero no se, Pet, yo creo que IPC quería decir que, por ejemplo "Silvia mi ha attaccato l'influenza".
> Petalo, ci sveli il significato reale? Era qualcuno che te l'aveva attaccata o avevi subìto l'attacco passivamente???




Qulacuno che me l'ha attaccata! Il senso è che una persona ammalata mi ha contagiata...solo che cercavo un'espressione meno informale di "contagiare".
Espero que quede màs claro ahora.


----------



## reys

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Qulacuno che me l'ha attaccata! Il senso è che una persona ammalata mi ha contagiata...solo che cercavo un'espressione meno informale di "contagiare".
> Espero que quede màs claro ahora.



Ciao, IlPetaloCremisi! Quindi potrebbe essere: _"Él/ella me pegó la gripe"._ Che ne pensi?

Saluti!


----------



## rocamadour

Io credo di aver sentito spesso - come suggerisce anche Vchap - l'uso di *pegar* nel senso di "attaccare una malattia": per esempio "Mi hermano me ha pegado el resfriado"...


----------



## Silvia10975

reys said:


> Ciao, IlPetaloCremisi! Quindi potrebbe essere: _"Él/ella me pegó la gripe"._ Che ne pensi?
> 
> Saluti!


Me parece perfecta tu traducción.


----------



## yellowsky

_"Me ha pegado la gripe_".
Attaccare significa pegar (por ej, attaccare al muro), además de atacar.
Se dice muchísimo en España 'me ha pegado la tos' , 'me has pegado el resfriado', por ejemplo.
Más formal es "contagiar" (contagiare/transmettere)
(contagiare di morbillo ), pero también se dice en el oral, aunque menos que 'pegar', que es más coloquial.
"Transmitir" es todavía más formal que "contagiar", nadie la usa en el oral.
(la malattia si trasmise tra i bambini della scuola)


----------



## reys

yellowsky said:


> _"Me ha pegado la gripe_".
> Attaccare significa pegar (por ej, attaccare al muro), además de atacar.
> Se dice muchísimo en Epsña 'me ha pegado la tos', por ejemplo.
> Más formal es "contagiar" (contagiare/transmettere)
> (contagiare di morbillo ), pero también se dice en el oral, aunque menos que 'pegar', que es más coloquial.
> "Transmitir"  es todavía más formal que "contagiar", nadie la usa en el oral.
> (la malattia si trasmise tra i bambini della scuola)



Excelente aportación, Yellowsky!  Aquí también se utilizan así estos términos.

Saludos!


----------



## yellowsky

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Qulacuno che me l'ha attaccata! Il senso è che una persona ammalata mi ha contagiat*a*...solo che cercavo un'espressione meno informale di "contagiare".
> Espero que quede màs claro ahora.


Una pregunta, ¿se podría decir también mi ha contagiat*o*, no?, no hace falta hacer la concordanza, creo que es un poco formal o literario.
Che ne dite?


----------



## Silvia10975

Sí, se dice "(lui) mi ha contagiato". Pero no sería correcto decir "mi ha contagiato l'influenza"!


----------



## yellowsky

No me había fijado en los puntos suspensivos.
Pero no entiendo por qué es incorrecto "mi ha contagiat*o* l'influenza".
Se dice "Mi ha contagiato la febbre", 'mi ha dato la gonna".


----------



## Silvia10975

¿Sabes que tienes razón? Mejor si me callo porque me parezco un perro que se muerde la cola...
Perdoname si te confundí, mejor si llega un amigo italiano y me saca... POR FAVOR! 

Pensando... me confundí en este sentido:
Se dice "mi sono contagiato" pero no "mi sono contagiato l'influenza", que, desde luego, ¡nada tiene que ver con lo que diciste tú!
Perdonen mi post


----------



## yellowsky

No pasa nada, Silvia!. (se dice 'dijiste', no 'diciste') 

Sí, ya sabía que con el verbo 'essere' se hace la concordanza.
Pero a la pregunta que yo hacía sobre :
Mi ha contagiato l'influenza 
Mi ha contagiata l'influenza .
La seconda suona letteraria o formale, giusto? Es como decir "ho mangiata una zuppa".


----------



## Silvia10975

Espero no equivocarme  pero yo utilizaría "mi ha contagiata" solo en hecho que quién habla es una mujer. A ver si algun italiano me corrige, porque puede ser que yo no conozca el uso del que me estas hablando (_beata ignoranza!_).

Silvia


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, yo también utilizo "mi ha contagiata"!


----------



## yellowsky

Pero yo creo que se diría : me *l'*ha contagiata!  ( l'influenza (Compl.di oggetto) )
Mi ha contagiata è un po' arcaico, giusto?
Mi ha dato una gonna o me l'ha data.


----------



## karunavera

perdonen pero en italiano no si dice affatto 'mi ha contagiato l'influenza' piuttosto 'mi ha trasmesso/attaccato l'influenza'; in alcune zone del sud si dice 'mi ha mischiato l'influenza' ma questo è incolto! puedes decir 'mi ha contagiato' sin agregar el objeto porque es un verbo intransitivo.


----------



## yellowsky

Ma perché due italiane dicono 'mi ha contagiata' anziché 'mi ha contagiato',anche se è una donna che parla?
Pare che la prima sia arcaica e desueta.


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, a mí me suena más "mi ha contagiata", no sé porqué..probablemente es solo una impresión mía. 
Ahora veo lo que dices karunavera, y efectivamente tiene razón, no se usa "contagiare" para decir que alguien me pasa (??) la gripe.
"Mi ha trasmesso l'influenza" = QUALCUNO (el subjeto) mi ha trasmesso l'INFLUENZA (objeto).
Pero si digo "mi ha contagiata", yo pienso que el subjeto es "influenza"..o me estoy equivocando?


----------



## Silvia10975

s10975 said:


> Sí, se dice "(lui) mi ha contagiato". Pero no sería correcto decir "mi ha contagiato l'influenza"!





karunavera said:


> perdonen pero en italiano no si dice affatto 'mi ha contagiato l'influenza' piuttosto 'mi ha trasmesso/attaccato l'influenza'; in alcune zone del sud si dice 'mi ha mischiato l'influenza' ma questo è incolto! puedes decir 'mi ha contagiato' sin agregar el objeto porque es un verbo intransitivo.



¡¿Entonces puede ser que yo tenía razon?! 



yellowsky said:


> Ma perché due italiane dicono 'mi ha contagiata' anziché 'mi ha contagiato',anche se è una donna che parla?
> Pare che la prima sia arcaizziciante e desueto.



Io e Irene diciamo "mi ha contagiata", concordato al femminile, perché il soggetto si suppone sia una terza persona che ci ha passato una malattia, oppure qualcosa di positivo! 
Per esempio: "Marco mi ha contagiata con la sua risata!".
Sul fatto che sia desueto... Lasciami riflettere.
"Ci ha contagiato con il suo buonumore" "Ci ha contagiati con il suo buonumore"...
Sembrerebbero corretti tutti e due.
O interviene un giudice superiore, o lo mettiamo all'asta!
 è un piacere analizzare la propria lingua!


----------



## irene.acler

Esatto Silvia, si suppone un soggetto esterno infatti..
Però in effetti hace falta un giudice superiore


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Per me sono entrambi corretti...


----------



## Silvia10975

Ho pensato:
"Lui ha contagiato a noi" suona male ma faccio per coniugare il verbo.
"Lui ha contagiati a noi" proprio non torna.
Quindi?
"Lui ci ha contagiato" torna ed è corretto.
"Lui ci ha contagiati" torna ancora?

_Adoro "mentirmi e smentirmi" (passatemi la battuta)!_


----------



## irene.acler

Eheh, secondo me torna anche "lui ci ha contagiati"..mmm..


----------



## karunavera

rispondo ad Irene:innanzitutto buongiorno e non solo a te ma a tutti! Nel tuo secondo caso 'mi ha contagiata' il soggetto non è l'influenza ma, ad esempio Marco-Andrea, ecc. L'influenza dovrebbe essere oggetto ma non puo esserlo perchè il verbo è intransitivo e dunque non regge il complemento oggetto. Non è possibile neanche dire 'me l'ha contagiata/o' perchè - ripeto - il verbo non regge il compl. oggetto


----------



## irene.acler

Buongiorno a te karunavera.
Il verbo "contagiare" non è intransitivo però!(mira aquí)
O mi sono persa qualche passaggio forse??


----------



## karunavera

hai perfettamente ragione Irene, effettivamente non è intransitivo.... però, vedi anche tu che negli esempi del de mauro il verbo non regge mai il compl. ogg.; allora....ciò che intendevo dire è che puoi contagiare qualcuno ma non qualcosa, semmai con qualcosa, posso dire:
ho contagiato Luigi con il mio raffreddore"
ma non posso dire:
"mi hai contagiata il raffreddore" 
non convieni?


----------



## irene.acler

Giusto, hai ragione karunavera.
"Mi hai contagiata il raffreddore" non si può dire, decisamente no!
Ecco, forse pian piano ci arrivo


----------

